# Apple tv 2 + mac mode miroir



## Francoisss (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un macbook pro avec l'OS 10.8.2 et un apple tv v2 à jour 
Comment activer le "mode miroir" ?? y a t il une manip particulière 
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

Pour être plus précis, l'icone "airplay" n'apparait pas dans la barre de menu 
Par contre, je vois mon apple tv dans iTunes...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Octobre 2012)

Hello,
Ton macbook est trop vieux! donc incompatible... je crois que ca ne marche qu'avec la gamme 2011 voir 2012! ( obsolescence programmée quand tu nous tiens...)


----------



## Francoisss (11 Octobre 2012)

Oui j'ai lu à propos de ça et il faut avoir un mac de au moins 2011 
Cependant j'ai un mac mini qui date de aout dernier et même problème ! Donc je suis tjs bloqué...
Comment savoir l'âge de mon mac? (aucun souvenir de l'achat)


----------



## Dan le breton (21 Octobre 2012)

Sinon utilise "Airparrot" 
http://airparrot.com/ 
qui enverra ton ecran Mac sur Apple tv donc en mirroir cela remplace airplay pour ceux qui ne l'on pas
Kenavo


----------

